# Walstad method



## Joeybekius (Jan 25, 2018)

I’m thinking of starting a walstad tank, a shrimp and betta bowl like foo the flowerhorn did:



Anyone have any tips or tricks that would be handy to know? Also would lucky bamboo do good in it?


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Joeybekius said:


> I’m hinking of starting a walsted mthod tank, a shrimp and betta bowl like foo the flowerhorn did:No Filter No CO2 No Ferts Bowl - EXPLAINED and How to be SUCCESSFUL (almost NO algae!) & Maintenance - YouTube
> Anyone have any tips or tricks that would be handy to know? Also would lucky bamboo do good in it?


I would say go for it! Just remember that even Flootheflowerhorn had setbacks initially, and it is a lot harder than he makes it out to be. Finding a balance like that takes patience and a lot of trying and failing. Just don't give up! Also I would say start with a small tank. The water parameter swings might be smaller but it allows you to manipulate and evaluate your progress much easier IMO. Also it allows you to fully stock your tank with plants at the start without breaking the bank, which is an important component. Good luck and please keep us updated on what you do!

Sidenote: I love all of Floo's videos, they are so freaking relaxing.


----------



## Joeybekius (Jan 25, 2018)

vigilanterepoman said:


> I would say go for it! Just remember that even Flootheflowerhorn had setbacks initially, and it is a lot harder than he makes it out to be. Finding a balance like that takes patience and a lot of trying and failing. Just don't give up! Also I would say start with a small tank. The water parameter swings might be smaller but it allows you to manipulate and evaluate your progress much easier IMO. Also it allows you to fully stock your tank with plants at the start without breaking the bank, which is an important component. Good luck and please keep us updated on what you do!
> 
> Sidenote: I love all of Floo's videos, they are so freaking relaxing.


I’ll keep ya posted, the tank i was thinking was a less than 10 gallon bowl, also another question is in her video she mentioned not to add fish for two to three months, what about shrimp?


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Joeybekius said:


> I’ll keep ya posted, the tank i was thinking was a less than 10 gallon bowl, also another question is in her video she mentioned not to add fish for two to three months, what about shrimp?


I think that same rule applies if not to a further extent with shrimp. Shrimp are very particular about their water parameters, and if the tank is not stable yet it could harm the shrimp. However, if we are looking at how the shrimp will impact the ecosystem, there isn't much of an issue there. Shrimp have a biological footprint that is small to none, so they won't harm the ecosystem, but the system might hurt them. Just use your best judgement.


----------



## Joeybekius (Jan 25, 2018)

vigilanterepoman said:


> I think that same rule applies if not to a further extent with shrimp. Shrimp are very particular about their water parameters, and if the tank is not stable yet it could harm the shrimp. However, if we are looking at how the shrimp will impact the ecosystem, there isn't much of an issue there. Shrimp have a biological footprint that is small to none, so they won't harm the ecosystem, but the system might hurt them. Just use your best judgement.


Also i’m just wondering how sensitive to temp swings fw shrimp are, i just lost my sw cleaner shrimp from that


----------



## Joeybekius (Jan 25, 2018)

I was thinking of going with a 12”by 12” by 12” cube, about 7 gal. But i cant find one anywhere. I might have to build one


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

Joeybekius said:


> Also i’m just wondering how sensitive to temp swings fw shrimp are, i just lost my sw cleaner shrimp from that


A degree or two shouldn't matter as long as it is gradual, but unless it is over the space of a few days, changing much more than that might send the shrimp into shock.

Bump: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N557MC4/ref=twister_B01MRVAFOV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

This is a little under 12", and costs a bit, but it looks nice


----------



## Joeybekius (Jan 25, 2018)

Heres the one i was looking at, although its kinda pushing my budget:
HIGH CLARITY GLASS CUBE 7.13 GALLONS https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FN60W0O/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_i_NeBfBbWPCMMF3


----------



## Joeybekius (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyone know about the bamboo?


----------



## Joeybekius (Jan 25, 2018)

Bamboo?


----------



## Beccanne (May 4, 2018)

I tried Walstad method in a 5gallon shrimp tank. One piece of advice I can give is to make sure you have a good cap over whatever soil you use...and be very careful filling the tank. I ended up very disappointed because the cap got disturbed and kicked up dirt into the water. Had a huge issue with tannins too, the water was basically the color of black tea. I sifted out the soil before I used it to try and get any large chunks of debris out. Good luck with it, I think its a super cool way to do things. My tank went to absolute s*** when I went on vacation and my neighbor over fed the hell out of the tank. Never was able to salvage it and then my shrimp died shortly after. I still have the tank and would like to start it up again, but right now I'm focusing on my 30 gallon planted.


----------



## mstockmaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I just set up something very similar. No tech 12x12x12 deep blue rimless cube. Using fluval stratum. Only a heater and a cfl bulb in a desk lamp. Stocking is some blue dream shrimp I got from a friend (6 or 7), a male rummy nose guppy along with 2 female endlers, one nerite, and a number of plants including dwarf hairgrass, Italian valisseria, water sprite, duckweed, and something sold to me as ruby hedge (I think). Everything is going okay so far, endlers were literally giving birth in the bag on the way home from the store, and one of the shrimp is berried.





































Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MultiTankGuy (Jan 8, 2018)

Joey...

Research the Chinese evergreen house plant. It filters the nitrogen from the water and works very well in my tanks.

M


----------

